# Remembering Alphonso



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pics telebasket.it, scavolini official website & pesarobasket.it


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Great pics. Thanx.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the picture tribute, IBB. 

Matt


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Does anyone have any video highlights or games (or links of them) on the Internet of Alphonso?

Unfortunely I have not really seen him play very much, and if possible would like to.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Scavolini Pesaro annunced that the Ford's #10 jersey will be officially retired; and probably hanged in the BPA arena.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> Does anyone have any video highlights or games (or links of them) on the Internet of Alphonso?
> 
> Unfortunely I have not really seen him play very much, and if possible would like to.


Well, right now I found this on the Pesaro's website

Pesaro VS Siena (streaming via windows mediaplayer)

Alphonso 1vs1 , stop and shot
mms://stream.netco.it/victoria/siena-wmv/sienahq4-1.wmv

Wonderful 3 bomb by Alphonso
mms://stream.netco.it/victoria/siena-wmv/sienahq3-1.wm

VS Treviso
Alphonso's assist to Scarone for the triple
mms://stream.netco.it/victoria/benetton/hq6.wmv


----------



## KMoore (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. We don't have a lot of pics or highlights of him playing overseas. I played with him about 4 weeks ago and was astonished with his stregnth and conditioning. He appeared to be in great shape and his game was still dominating. I had the pleasure of seeing him play as a teammate from junior high to high school snd as a foe in college. He will always be remembered as a hard worker and ultra competitive. The rawest talent I have ever seen.

Love ya!


----------



## KMoore (Sep 6, 2004)

*Alphonso Ford*

Thanks for the pictures. We don't have a lot of pics or highlights of him playing overseas. I played with him about 4 weeks ago and was astonished with his stregnth and conditioning. He appeared to be in great shape and his game was still dominating. I had the pleasure of seeing him play as a teammate from junior high to high school snd as a foe in college. He will always be remembered as a hard worker and ultra competitive. The rawest talent I have ever seen.

Love ya!


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

* italianBBlover* 

Can you please post the exact link to the VIDEO of the Ford game?

Also the other three links you gave do not work 

Do I need a special decoder, or player for them? 

I am very anxious to see them.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> * italianBBlover*
> 
> Can you please post the exact link to the VIDEO of the Ford game?
> ...


Well, I dunno ... to me they work.

You need Windows Mediaplayer

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/players.aspx

Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KMoore</b>!
> Thanks for the pictures. We don't have a lot of pics or highlights of him playing overseas. I played with him about 4 weeks ago and was astonished with his stregnth and conditioning. He appeared to be in great shape and his game was still dominating. I had the pleasure of seeing him play as a teammate from junior high to high school snd as a foe in college. He will always be remembered as a hard worker and ultra competitive. The rawest talent I have ever seen.
> 
> Love ya!


Thanks for your memory, KMoore.

The Scavolini team will be at the funeral and they will bring to his wife and the sons the thousand of message of italian and european fans.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

> Well, I dunno ... to me they work.


Where is the exact link to Pesaro vs Siena?

Thanks


----------



## KMoore (Sep 6, 2004)

*Al Ford Jersey and T Shirt*

If you guys are coming for the funeral, why dont you bring me a jersey and a T shirt and I will pay you guys for them when you make it. I am in jackson, ms and more than likely your plane will touch down here. When you get hereI can be reached at 601 720 0663. I am catching hell trying to order it online. 
Thanks


----------

